# playing video on cm9



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

anyone have success playing video?

I tried to stream from my nas but all formats are not supported. tried rockplayer, mx, and mobo


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

MP4 videos are working for me. Stock player

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

MX video player works fine. You just have to set everything to play in software mode by default... The quality could be better though. It's significantly worse than software mode was on CM7.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

you guys got it to work streaming via wifi?

how do i enable software mode?


----------



## PolarBernd (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using Real Player, works fine


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Real Player?
Mother of God...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I haven't used RealPlayer since li...

...Buffering...

...Buffering...

...Buffering...

...ke 1998.


----------



## PolarBernd (Jan 19, 2012)

The new real player is better than 1998


----------

